# Marathon Watches In The Uk



## RLI (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm interested in obtaining a Marathon Divers watch. I know they are available in the US and CANADA. An endless search in the UK is proving fruitless. Does anyone have information about these watches. Especially how one can be found in the UK?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I can't address availability in the UK. The ones you see for sale on retail sites and Fleabay are production overruns. These watches are government contract extras, or mislabelled versions that resellers bid on when available. They carry no manufacturer warranty. Be sure of the production date and dial version when buying. I live less than an hour from Marathon's office and had to buy one from the U.S..

Later,

William


----------



## RLI (Nov 25, 2007)

William,

Thanks for your reply. I think the reason I'm so interested in obtaining one is that they are proving so difficult to obtain. I started out wanting an Omega. Then decided I'm not rich enough for that sort of thing. So my search, Internet only thus far, led me to Marathon. I thought "thats the watch for me" and then found out just how unobtainable they are.

I will keep trying!

Roger.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

I bought a Marathon from forum member James. He seems to know a lot about them and where to get them. It might be wort your while shooting off a pm to him (James)

My Marathon is just a basic field watch (manual wind) but the glow from the tritum is just fab. I'd really love a Marathon SAR, the ultimate tool watch imho but that will have to wait.

If you like Tritum watches checkout Ball watch...here's mine

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...p;hl=ball+watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

RLI said:


> I'm interested in obtaining a Marathon Divers watch. I know they are available in the US and CANADA. An endless search in the UK is proving fruitless. Does anyone have information about these watches. Especially how one can be found in the UK?


You can get them from a US dealer who has an office in Holland, I have dealt with him several times and very reliable.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> RLI said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in obtaining a Marathon Divers watch. I know they are available in the US and CANADA. An endless search in the UK is proving fruitless. Does anyone have information about these watches. Especially how one can be found in the UK?
> ...


Yes, he moves quite a bit of merchandise, both from his website and on Fleabay. His prices are at the going rate. I have dealt with him a couple of times.

Later,

William


----------

